# Sharp pulling pain behind belly button and....



## Baby_cakes19

Hey ladies I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this before I was laying down and there was this sharp pulling pain behind my bellybutton and it was like a line of pain that started behind my bellybutton that went down to my lower abdomen almost to uterus and also I keep getting this pressure feeling in my vajayjay like I am on my period but I am not suppose to start for another 6 or 7 days so I am just wondering if anyone else has experienced this

PS-Just want to say I am not symptom spotting this cycle because the last thing I need to do is feel crazy:wacko: if af shows lol so I am just wondering who has felt this before I don't think this pg related


----------



## GD29

I've got that now, same as you not symptom spotting, but its been hard to ignore for the past 3 days.
Might mean something, might not. I had it the last time I was preg, but without knowing whether I am or not (i'm between 5 and 7 DPO) I carn't say.

You just dont know until you get that :bfp: or :bfn:

Is yours constant, in waves or just occassional?

Mines like coming and going all the time, its happening more than what it was (meaning more often and stronger twinges).
Feels like a mixture of cramps, twinges and a pulling sensation.

I keep going the loo to, I feel like I've got wind or need 2 cause of it. And, don't laugh, my hips feel like they've got sharp cramps to now and again!

Hope its our :bfp: this month aye


----------



## Baby_cakes19

Oh good I am glad somebody has experienced this before well I am 9dpo I will be 10 in a couple of hours I tested earlier in the afternoon but it was a BFN so I guess I will just wait a little longer

anyone else experience this?


----------



## cdj1

That's a very common sign of early pregnancy!


----------



## Baby_cakes19

@cdj1 *puts hands over ears* lol Oh don't get me excited lol


----------



## cdj1

Ha ha sorry, it's just something I see a lot of people say they have and go on to get BFPs :)
I hate symptom spotting, I'm oficially giving up from today and going with the flow...not Aunt Flow though!! :D


----------



## GD29

My symptoms weren't very noticable at 1st a few days back I thought ovulation pain, now they are going into full swing today. I had a temp dip to 37.0 yesterday 6DPO, took my temperature again today 7DPO and its at 37.8 again at 7:25am :thumbup: starting to get creamy CM to and lower backache is there with the cramps and twinges :happydance:


----------



## RosieB1977

Hi ladies, I know that this is an older thread... but I just had the pulling behind my belly button. I've had it once or twice before(years ago).
I have never seen this as a pregnancy symptom(I am trying my behind off to not symptom spot). I am on Clomid for the first time, could THAT be a side effect of clomid?


----------

